# need cylinder head torque specs for a 92 8v gti



## mad dubs (Jan 27, 2008)

as stated, i'm in need of the torque specs for a 92 8v gti. i've looked in manuals and i'm getting different info....
one said: 40 ft lbs then 60 ft lbs then 1/2 turn
other said: 44 ft lbs then 1/2 turn
which, if either, is correct? 
thanks!


----------



## mad dubs (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: need cylinder head torque specs for a 92 8v gti (mad dubs)*

ah...
got it.


----------



## 92golf8v (May 2, 2005)

*Re: need cylinder head torque specs for a 92 8v gti (mad dubs)*

just out of curiously which one was it? I am going to need this soon myself


----------



## Schaef (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: need cylinder head torque specs for a 92 8v gti (92golf8v)*

30/44 then half a turn, 100 ft pounds plus half a turn is insane


_Modified by Schaef at 7:40 PM 1-15-2009_


----------



## Das Kraut (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: need cylinder head torque specs for a 92 8v gti (Schaef)*

I do 45 ft lbs. then 90 ft lbs. then quarter turn then quarter turn......similar to what the bentley says, not exactly rocket science but my head doesn't cause me problems.....


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3958581


----------



## OLDSKOOLVWS (May 12, 2004)

I've always wanted to know the torque value of "half a turn". That cracks me up each time I do a head replacement.


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

its pretty simple to undertand
due to tolerances the higher the torque becomes the more inaccurate the actual thread tightness becomes due to friction and strething so the manufacturers lets you torque to an accurate lower torque level and then having a precise number of turns ensures that all the bolts are clamping at the same height.
Otherwise you might have the same torque on all the bolts but the thread depth is inconsistent and a recipe for disaster.
Ask any mechanical engineer and he will confirm that the last steps in torque tightening done by degrees as opposed to torque lb/feet is a more accurate way of making sure tha bolts are all the same towards a level surface.
Think about it.....do you want a head that is sitting un-level to the block....


----------



## Schaef (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: need cylinder head torque specs for a 92 8v gti (Das Kraut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Kraut* »_I do 45 ft lbs. then 90 ft lbs. then quarter turn then quarter turn......similar to what the bentley says, not exactly rocket science but my head doesn't cause me problems.....

Dude, you are torqueing your cylinder head bolts FAR to tight. 135ft lbs and then a half a turn? are u insane???. You are stretching those bolts way beyond their yeild point. You guys are mixing up your ft lbs and newtons.
It's actualy 30ft lbs then 45 ft lbs then a half a turn OR 40nm and then 60nm. You torqueing your head bolts to about double what they are supposed to.


----------

